# [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Updater



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

Since most of all are newbs and don't want to get into all the android jargon I created a small tutorial from all the existing ones to update the firmware of LG OPTIMUS ONE P500 
Q: What is this tutorial meant to do?
A: Help you to update/flash official firmware on your phone [helpful for those with slow or no internet connection]

So first off all you need to download the following files.
*KDZ updater*


> *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/*forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=420545&d=1287222698



*LG official firmware android version v2.2.2 build v10E created by VIjayKumar*


> *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AINDBK/V10e_00/V10E_00.kdz


A major part of the procedure is created by victortangocharlie, rest edited by me  (pictures etc)


			
				victortangocharlie and edited by nikhil4186 said:
			
		

> *Procedure to install original firmware using KDZ-FW-UPD.exe ( KDZ FIRMWARE UPDATER )*
> 
> _[Note: This procedure was used to install V10E_00.kdz(android2.2.2)  over V10b_00.kdz(android2.2) on an unbranded Indian GSM model of LG  P500 using a Windows xp 32bit service pack 3.]
> _
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

good work  

BTW what is the difference between official v10E & the one you gave the link?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

v10e will solve three sd card un mount issue from p500.
removes stutter from xvid video having vertical resolution of 400 and above with combination with horizontal resolution of 720.
ui is more smooth
more free cache
updated calendar, now shows events


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

i know but what does 





> created by VIjayKumar


 mean? crapwares removed?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

the guy who compiled the firmware, also responsible for crapware addition to an otherwise good firmware.


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

The link given by you is of official firmware where is vijaykumars ?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

vijay kumar is an lg engineer


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

oh ok like that ....


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*



Gollum said:


> Since most of all are newbs and don't want to get into all the android jargon I created a small tutorial from all the existing ones to update the firmware of LG OPTIMUS ONE P500
> Q: What is this tutorial meant to do?
> A: Help you to update/flash official firmware on your phone [helpful for those with slow or no internet connection]
> 
> ...




very good job


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

Well, this is a nice post 


Thanks for posting it to everyone 
Rep ++


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: [HOWTO][ PICTURE GUIDE ] [LG Optimus One P500]Update your firmware using KDZ Upda*

Very nice guide.


----------

